#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] [ 資科 ] 史前猛獸–劍齒貓科

## Wolfram

*偽劍齒虎* ( Hoplophoneus )
在 3600 萬年前，漸新世的大地上開始遊蕩著另一些捕食者，它們就是著名的偽劍齒虎類。這是一類頗為成功的食肉動物，分佈遍及歐亞非和北美，演化出了多個不同的物種。其中有些種類比古飆還要小得多，但也有的幾乎與美洲虎一樣大。但從身體結構上說，偽劍齒虎與古飆其實有很多的相似之處，與真正的貓科動物相比仍顯得原始。另外，作為更強有力的殺手，偽劍齒虎的劍齒也更加發達，呈長而扁的馬刀狀，下頜伸長的護葉不是很顯著。據推測，它們主要以在這一時期正蓬勃興起的各種原始馬科動物為食。

在與當時其他食肉動物的較量中，偽劍齒虎始終佔據優勢，是除鬣齒獸之外最強大的頂極掠食者。但它們的風光也沒能持續太久，到了 3050 萬年前的晚漸新世就再也找不到它們的蹤影了。

----------


## Wolfram

*巴博劍齒虎* ( Barbourofelis )
中新世初期，上述各種獵貓科動物已經全部滅絕，但此時獵貓家族的光彩卻更加奪目——可怕的巴博劍齒虎於 1500 萬年前開始席捲歐亞大陸和北美。有幾種巴博劍齒虎只有豹子般大，但一個晚期出現的一種弗氏巴博劍齒虎 ( Barbourofelis Fricki ) 體長可達 3.5 米，體重超過 400 千克，毫不遜於劍齒貓科動物中的驕傲、1000 多萬年後才出現的“一般劍齒虎”。弗氏巴博劍齒虎體型碩大粗壯，像熊一樣肌肉發達，尤其是前肢很有力量。與絕大多數貓科、獵貓科動物不同，它們的眼睛長在頭部兩側而不是接近正面，耳朵位置更低，口鼻部也更寬闊。這些特徵極有可能是為了更方便地使用劍齒、減輕嘴巴張大時對其他器官的壓力。事實上，它們的劍齒 ( 屬“匕首牙”類型 ) 在所有獵貓科動物中是最發達的，甚至超過了晚輩表親美洲劍齒虎，下頜則有巨大的護葉防護。有些科學家認為，這樣的劍齒不僅用於獵食，恐怕更主要還是作為同類間炫耀或打鬥的工具。

巴博劍齒虎是獵貓科動物發展的頂點，而且無疑是當時地球陸地上最強大的食肉動物，或許只有重達 210 千克的巨鬣狗可勉強與之比擬。既然身體條件如此出眾，它們完全能把各種大型獸類列入自己的食譜中，而其體型也決定了它們更適合扮演伏擊者和角斗士，憑力量取勝。有諷刺意味的是，正如霸王龍只在恐龍時代的最後幾百萬年才出現，弗氏巴博劍齒虎也只是獵貓科動物的末日餘輝。由於身體過分特化，難以適應變動的環境，它們在 600 萬年前的上新世便銷聲匿跡了，而此時弗氏巴博劍齒虎出現還不到 200 萬年。它們的消失，意味著獵貓科動物從此徹底退出歷史舞台，接下來就是貓科動物獨霸天下了。

----------


## Wolfram

*短劍劍齒虎* ( Machaerodus 或 Machairodus )
短劍劍齒虎，其拉丁文名的含義是“刀子牙”，是遠古長有可怕的匕首狀上犬齒的貓科動物之一，即現在人們所謂的劍齒虎類動物，這裡為敘述方便就簡稱短劍虎。雖然它們被歸於貓科 ( Felidae ) 的一個亞科——劍齒虎亞科 ( Machaero Don–Tinae )，但也有學者提出該亞科的早期成員跟另一個獨立的科——獵貓科 ( Nimravidae ) 之間存在著很多聯繫。

短劍劍齒虎曾在亞歐大陸、非洲和北美廣泛分佈 ( 其中相當一部分化石發現在岩洞中 )，種類繁多。短劍劍齒虎的體型與獅子、老虎差不多，肩高超過 1 米，有修長的四肢和較短的尾巴，但整個身體仍給人一種粗壯感。和它們的名字一樣，短劍劍齒虎的劍齒是相對短小的“彎刀牙”( Scimitar–Tooth )，不過長度依然遠超出所有現存的貓科動物，可達 10 厘米以上。和其他貓科動物一樣，它們在用餐的時候很可能是從嘴的一側進食，用側面的裂齒進行撕咬，這樣過長的劍齒就不會造成妨礙了。另外，它們的下頜並沒有刀鞘一樣的護葉，這也是真正的“劍齒虎”與獵貓科動物的一個重要區別。據推測，它們有可能是像獅子一樣的集群捕食者，足以對付絕大部分的食草動物和其他食肉的競爭對手。

事實上，很可能正是短劍劍齒虎的出現大大加速了獵貓科動物的最後滅亡。它們在地球上的生存延續了 1300 萬年，長期佔據各大洲食物鏈的頂端， 堪稱最成功的劍齒貓科動物。

----------


## Wolfram

*後貓* ( Metailurus )
亞歐大陸上，有一類被稱為後貓的中型新食肉類動物幾乎與巴博劍齒虎同時出現，又同時消失。以前曾有人把它們當作獵貓科的殘存後裔，但現在一般認為它們是不折不扣的貓科動物，也是劍齒虎家族的一員。20 世紀 20 年代由師丹斯基根據中國甘肅的化石種“大型後貓”( Metailurus Major ) 對其最早定名，目前已在亞洲和歐洲發現了好幾個種的後貓化石，其中我國就出土了不少。

後貓在許多方面與貓亞科動物並沒有太大不同，它們的體型與美洲獅相仿，身材較為細長，劍齒扁而短，不是特別發達。後貓可能和現在的豹子一樣是森林中潛伏的隱秘殺手，捕食毫無防備的各種中型食草動物；然而和大個子的短劍劍齒虎相比，它們自然是弱者。同樣出土於甘肅的一具化石顯示了後貓可能被短劍劍齒虎直接獵殺的證據，後者也許會像非洲獅偶爾捕殺鬣狗一樣清除自己的競爭對手。

----------


## Wolfram

*巨劍齒虎* ( Megantereon )
雖然名字裡有個“巨”字，但巨劍齒虎其實是劍齒家族中的小個子，比短劍劍齒虎和下文介紹的似劍齒虎要矮小得多，身長不過 1.2 米，和豹差不多大。之所以稱“巨”，主要是因為它們的頭和劍齒與身體相比顯得很大。它們也是一類很成功的劍齒動物，最早出現在大約 600 萬年前的早上新世，然後其領地很快從歐洲的地中海沿岸擴展到了歐亞大陸、非洲和北美的廣大地區，部分種類一直堅持到了 100 萬年前的更新世早期。在非洲，儘管它們先後遭遇比自己更強大的短劍劍齒虎、恐貓和似劍齒虎，但它們仍然在這裡生存了很長時間。巨劍齒虎是個“匕首牙”，劍齒長而扁，銳利無比，但脆弱易斷。有些人因此懷疑它們不是人類祖先的天敵，因為這樣的劍齒很難與靈長類堅實的頭蓋骨硬碰硬，還不如用來割開大型食草動物的喉嚨。不過也有一些學者持反對意見，他們使用了高科技——碳同位素測量的方法，發現巨劍齒虎牙齒中所含的 C13 含量比大多數食肉動物要少——而古猿和古人類正是以 C13 含量較少的樹葉、水果為食，不像食草動物只吃 C13 含量較高的各種草本植物。另外，它們的體形只有獅子的一半大，由它們來佔據靈長類殺手的生態位、而把食草動物留給大型猛獸似乎更為合理。當然情況也不絕對，因為現存的各種食肉動物都可以隨環境而調整自己的食譜，早已滅絕的巨劍齒虎應該也不會例外。

----------


## Wolfram

*恐貓* ( Dinofelis )
與巨劍齒虎相比，科學家相信同時同地的另一種劍齒貓科動物更有可能是沾滿人類祖先鮮血的殺手，它就是恐貓。

恐貓生活在 500–150 萬年前的歐亞大陸、非洲和北美洲，在早期曾與前輩短劍劍齒虎共存過一段時間。它們是劍齒虎中的另類，在很多地方更接近我們熟悉的現生貓科動物。最明顯的一點就是它們的劍齒不是特別發達，其長度介於獅虎和大部分劍齒虎之間，甚至還沒有其先祖後貓的劍齒長。這樣的劍齒直而粗短，呈短刀狀，看起來不怎麼醒目，故而也有人稱它們是“偽劍齒虎”。恐貓身長約2 .2 米，肩高 0.7 米，與美洲豹相仿，不過更加粗短強壯，尤其是前肢非常有力 ( 這點還保持了劍齒家族的優良傳統 )。恐貓這個屬下麵包含 5 個種，其中最值得一提的是南非的巴羅刀齒恐貓 ( Dinofelis Barlowi )，眾多證據顯示它們是人類遠祖——南方古猿最主要的天敵。

恐貓和花豹、美洲豹一樣擅長爬樹，但似乎不夠快速敏捷。它們的捕獵方式很可能也是夜間偷襲為主，而不是靠追擊和肉搏。在南非的一些洞穴中曾發現過食肉獸吃剩下的骨骸化石，其中有些是體型很大的羚羊，也許只有恐貓有獵食它們的能力。除此之外就是大量的狒狒和南方古猿遺骸，主要是頭骨。專家們認為，與劍齒長而脆弱的巨劍齒虎不同，恐貓“不夠標準”的短粗劍齒反而更適合捕食靈長類動物，因為這樣的劍齒更加堅固，可以像花豹一樣咬開靈長類動物的頸部甚至頭骨而不會斷裂。對恐貓而言，南猿四肢軟弱，又沒有發達的犬齒和人工武器保護自己，無論靈活性還是自衛能力都不如狒狒，相比之下更容易得手。

恐貓與人的體型比較，在我們看來也許不是很大。但是對身高只有現代人 2/3 的南猿來說，它可就是龐然巨獸了。

----------


## Wolfram

*似劍齒虎* ( Homotherium )
恐貓滅絕之後，另一類更成功的劍齒動物繼續威脅著人類。從 500 萬年前開始，從不同種的短劍劍齒虎演化出了種類繁多的繼承者，它們統稱為似劍齒虎，歸入一個屬。它們很快在歐亞大陸和非洲發展起來，甚至向西到達了英國、向東進入了北美。它們的擴張顯然與各地的古人類發生了衝突：在中國的元謀、藍田、周口店和歐洲的海德堡等著名直立人 ( 舊稱猿人 ) 遺址中，都發現了似劍齒虎的化石，但數量很少。由於直立人洞穴中出土的動物化石通常是他們的獵物，故而化石少表明這一時期的直立人雖然已經掌握了工具和火的威力，但仍然很難制服強大的似劍齒虎，在它們面前人類更多扮演的還是獵物而非獵手的角色。

各種似劍齒虎的體型大小不一，如北美的斯劍虎 ( Homotherium Serum ) 肩高通常不足 1 米；歐亞大陸的各個種類則通常個體較大，肩高可達 1.1 米以上，比非洲獅略大，但體重要輕一些，約在 150–230 千克之間。雖然它們也是前腿長、後腿短，甚至某些身體結構與熊類似，但它們不像大多數劍齒動物一樣是粗壯形身材，而是骨骼較細較輕、四肢修長、足部扁平、腳爪不能縮回；相對較小的劍齒和寬闊的口鼻部也有利於一次吸進大量空氣。實際上，這些特徵更接近現存貓科動物中最善於快跑的獵豹，說明似劍齒虎很可能是像獵豹那樣善於短途追擊、瞬間爆發力強勁的類型。另外，對其顱部的分析表明它們的視覺更適合白天而不是夜晚，也和獵豹相同。據估計似劍虎的奔跑時速可以超過 60 千米，比獅虎的速度還要快一些，但當然無法與獵豹的奔跑時速 110 千米比擬。它們的尾巴很短，只有 13 節尾椎，是普通貓科動物的一半。

----------


## Wolfram

*美洲劍齒虎* ( Smilodon )
人們普遍公認，第三紀才是劍齒動物的鼎盛時期。到了第四紀的更新世，各種現生的貓科和犬科動物都已經出現。在這些新生力量的衝擊下，劍齒動物無論在種類還是數量上都已大不如前。然而僅存的劍齒虎家族也正是在更新世發展到了頂峰，在這些最後的優秀成員中既包括上文提到的似劍齒虎和異劍齒虎，還有劍齒虎家族最光彩耀眼的一顆明星——美洲劍齒虎。

美洲劍齒虎出現於上新世晚期，是當年巨劍齒虎進入美洲之後演化出的新類型。它們長有非常誇張而尖銳的“匕首牙”，體型巨大，而且滅絕晚、出土化石很多，又主要發現在古生物學最發達的美國，因而儘管它們在三百萬年間從來沒有走出新大陸一步，但常常被當作是最“正宗”和“標準”的劍齒貓科動物，以至於“劍齒虎”一詞可以作為它們的專稱，而其他成員只能在名字前面冠以“擬”、“巨”、“似”之類的額外修飾詞。本屬最早期的物種是生活在 300–30 萬年前的“纖細劍齒虎”( Smilodon Gracilis ) ，它們的體形較小，估計體重不過 80 公斤，但仍不失為一種令人生畏的猛獸。

在所有劍齒貓科動物中最著名的就是生活在北美洲的“命運劍齒虎”( Smilodon Fatalis )，這個可怕名字很大程度上來源於其模樣：呈馬刀狀的劍齒超過 12 厘米長，上下頜可張開 95 度，令人膽寒。它們的身軀結實有力，稍有解剖學知識的人都會為那強勁的頸椎、肩胛和前肢骨所震撼，顯然它們活著的時候是肌肉發達的力量型選手，比獅虎強壯得多。實際上，它們更接近熊的鈍重體態，骨骼粗大，前腿比後腿長，尾巴很短。因此，雖然命運劍齒虎的個體大小和獅子接近——平均體長 2 米、肩高 1–1.2 米，但近來的研究認為其體重可以達到普通雄獅的 1.5 倍甚至 2 倍，也就是 270–360 公斤。不過，比起它們的南美兄弟“一般劍齒虎”( Smilodon Populator )，它們只能算是中等個頭。

----------


## Wolfram

由於劍齒貓科的種類實在太多，本人只有把當中八種 ( 偽劍齒虎、巴博劍齒虎、短劍劍齒虎、後貓、巨劍齒虎、恐貓、似劍齒虎以及美洲劍齒虎 ) 的資料及圖片上傳到這裡。

----------


## 迷龍

看到弗氏巴博劍齒虎，只有一個感覺....

牠的嘴吧閉的起來嗎？？

----------


## Wolfram

> 看到弗氏巴博劍齒虎，只有一個感覺....
> 
> 牠的嘴吧閉的起來嗎？？


任何一種劍齒虎都可以閉起嘴巴，而且不會被自己尖銳的利齒刺傷。下圖就是模擬劍齒虎由閉合至張開嘴巴時的模樣。

----------


## 迷龍

原來是這樣啊，不過如果換成我，可能不會想要那麼大的一雙犬齒吧？
(迷：那你等著餓死好了)
話說這些劍齒虎真美耶

----------

